# Nc 12/18



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fished NC today. One other person there but my fishin' buddy and myself. Other guy left around 11. Anyhow, real slow day. Mark caught a 17" right after gettin' there about 8:30. After moving 3 times, we caught 4 keeper eyes from about 12:30 till 1:30. Varied in size from 18" to 23". Not one sauger/saugeye caught the whole day. A bit chilly start, but ended up decent.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Snake,
How was the water? Still pretty dirty?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't think it was dirty at all....! Thought it cleared up(a relative term!!) pretty good.


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guy was wondering the best way to get to nc. Thinkin about going there thurs sometime never fished the ohio river before would like to give it a try. I live 7mins from lake milton and 3mins from westbranch i figure take rt 11 but from there i have no clue. should i fish wv side or ohio side? Any help would be great! thanks! (dont feel like draggin my boat to milton anymore pain in the butt getting it in and out this time of year)


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

L JL 96 I sent ya a Message Call ME


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My $.02, 96,,, Ohio side, Less someone calls you REAL early and tells you what WV gaits are open! Hopefully the big rain will stay South of us!
Projection doesn't look good for Thursday thru Sat. 
Wednesday night might be over 18' and flow over 67.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

Let us know,,, if you go
Good Luck


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

I will be at Pike Island again on Wed afternnoon Its been good there water was down below walk way on Sat Night ...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Go down 7/11 all the way to E Liverpool..cross over the toll bridge(like you're going to the Mountaineer) and go over to rt 2, South... and go approx 8 or 12 miles(can't reacall-it's one or the other) to the tall hill...pull over and walk thru the gates to the tracks and walk south about 12 min. Don't go by the prediction, it's always over what in my opinion,is correct. Do like I do, check it every so many hrs...more accurate that way.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

LJL96 said:


> Hey guy was wondering the best way to get to nc. Thinkin about going there thurs sometime never fished the ohio river before would like to give it a try. I live 7mins from lake milton and 3mins from westbranch i figure take rt 11 but from there i have no clue. should i fish wv side or ohio side? Any help would be great! thanks! (dont feel like draggin my boat to milton anymore pain in the butt getting it in and out this time of year)


If you have a gps in your car, look up the handcock county vocational school. The school is right on top of the big hill that was already mentioned. The pull off is at the bottom of the same hill, north side of th school.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys i appreciate all help!


----------

